# 885 GSM Visa Applications after Jul 2011 - Timeline



## davec (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi there !! I lodged my visa in Jul 2011 under the new rules. However, I don't have a CO yet. However, others who have applied in June end have already got their visas. At the moment DIAC's website says that they are processing application recd. on 18th June which is not very correct. Anyway....can a few people share their timelines.


----------



## xucce (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey dude, 
I applied my 885 on 24th of June, and I have not got a CO yet...............


----------



## Gurly5 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi, 

I applied 885 on 20.06.11.. CO assigned 25.10.11... I havnt heard nothing yet  .. Got a frd who applied on 21.06.11, he got his PR 2 weeks back..

Strange how someone after be granted first.. We have no other choice than waiting  ..


----------



## davec (Oct 27, 2011)

I am not sure how these guys allocate the applications. Even one of my friends got his PR last month (had applied in june end !!!)


----------



## davec (Oct 27, 2011)

Gurly5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied 885 on 20.06.11.. CO assigned 25.10.11... I havnt heard nothing yet  .. Got a frd who applied on 21.06.11, he got his PR 2 weeks back..
> 
> Strange how someone after be granted first.. We have no other choice than waiting  ..


Btw....did you get an email stating that you have a CO assigned to you?? Thanks...


----------



## Gurly5 (Jul 4, 2011)

No, got no email. It was just stated on my online status 'application being processed further' ...


----------



## xucce (Feb 27, 2011)

Gurly5 said:


> No, got no email. It was just stated on my online status 'application being processed further' ...


Hi there, 
Did application being processed further appear under the message box or on the main screen. As I got the above phrase under the message box, however, on the main screen still say bridging visa granted.


----------



## Gurly5 (Jul 4, 2011)

It appears on the main screen.. I did phone immi to confirm and I was told, that I was assigned a CO..


----------



## xucce (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you for the response, I guess I just have to wait for this dreadful process from the immigration...........


----------



## Gurly5 (Jul 4, 2011)

xucce said:


> Thank you for the response, I guess I just have to wait for this dreadful process from the immigration...........


Yeaaah  .. If we are lucky enuf, we shud definitely hear something by End Nov.. Do keep me updated if you hear anything.. Goodluck


----------



## davec (Oct 27, 2011)

xucce said:


> Hi there,
> Did application being processed further appear under the message box or on the main screen. As I got the above phrase under the message box, however, on the main screen still say bridging visa granted.


Same for me...So I guess we just wait and watch now...


----------



## davec (Oct 27, 2011)

Any updates guys?? 

As per the DIAC website a CO has been allocated to all applications submitted before 25th June.


----------



## Gurly5 (Jul 4, 2011)

davec said:


> Any updates guys??
> 
> As per the DIAC website a CO has been allocated to all applications submitted before 25th June.


If you have lodged in July, Im guessing u will definitely hear something end of Nov or Dec.. Im still waiting.. Im impatiently waiting to hear from them.. As we all know, time is really killing us alive lol.. I just hope everything will be fine  ..

Sincerely hope that we all get some good news to have a great beginning new year  ...


----------



## xucce (Feb 27, 2011)

hey guys I just got my application furthered. The checklist indicated all the requirements are met; medical has been finalised. Do not what's next tho? P.S 885 applied on 6.24


----------



## Gurly5 (Jul 4, 2011)

xucce said:


> hey guys I just got my application furthered. The checklist indicated all the requirements are met; medical has been finalised. Do not what's next tho? P.S 885 applied on 6.24


Mine only medical was finalised.. So been waiting since  ..


----------



## xucce (Feb 27, 2011)

God bless! I got my885 approved today, timeline 24/06/11 applied, 07/11/11 furthered, 08/11/11 approved! Profession: physiotherapy, OET: Proficient, country of origin: BEIJING. **** luck to everyone


----------



## manan (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Guys, Thanks for all these posts. I applied for my 885 on 29th June. Looks like there is a chance of approval within one month. One of my friend applied on 24th and he got approval before one week. All the best to all of you...thanks


----------



## davec (Oct 27, 2011)

*Congratulations*



xucce said:


> God bless! I got my885 approved today, timeline 24/06/11 applied, 07/11/11 furthered, 08/11/11 approved! Profession: physiotherapy, OET: Proficient, country of origin: BEIJING. **** luck to everyone


Thanks really great news. Congratulations. Hopefully mine comes through soon too.


----------



## davec (Oct 27, 2011)

manan said:


> Hi Guys, Thanks for all these posts. I applied for my 885 on 29th June. Looks like there is a chance of approval within one month. One of my friend applied on 24th and he got approval before one week. All the best to all of you...thanks


Thanks for that. When were you allocated a CO?


----------



## davec (Oct 27, 2011)

*Application being processed further.*

And today I called DIAC as my application had 'Application being processed further' message. I was pretty excited but the lady on the phone told me that I have not been allocated a CO yet. Apparently, if anyone just touches your application that message springs up.


----------



## davec (Oct 27, 2011)

*PR Granted Today*

Awesome News !!!

Today I just checked the status of my application online and it says 'Application Approved'. Have not got the e-mail but I am sure its on the way.

So my timeline is :
Application : 05/07/11
Being Processed Further : 07/11/11
CO Allocated : ?? ( Was not allocated on 07/11/11 for sure)
Application Approved: 11/11/11


----------



## manan (Nov 8, 2011)

*Got my PR last night..yeahhhhhhh*

Hi guys,

I got my application approved last night for 885. There was no status of "case officer allocated" (I know this because i checked almost every 3 hours yesterday)....Just got approval directly..may be its because my lawyer included decision ready application letter with my application... Only agnets or lawyers are allowed to include sch letter.. this helps immigration officers to process application faster.

timeline:
Applied 29 June 2011
Approved 11/11/2011
Occupation : Accountant

Thanks a lot to all of your for providing such a relieving updates during the time of waiting. I wish you all the best and hope to hear good news from all of you soon... Thanks


----------



## manan (Nov 8, 2011)

davec said:


> Awesome News !!!
> 
> Today I just checked the status of my application online and it says 'Application Approved'. Have not got the e-mail but I am sure its on the way.
> 
> ...


Congratulations dude....


----------



## Gurly5 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeyyy, got my PR.. Actually my co requested for further docs and went on A 3 weeks holidays... Thats the reason it took more time and I was worrying for nthg lol...

Date lodged 20 June 2011
Date granted 1 Dec 2011

COngratulation 2 u all...


----------



## vbguy2011 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi guys. Congrats to all who got their PR!

I'm just concerned about something with my application. I don't have a CO yet and haven't done medical yet. My understanding was that you needed to wait for a CO to tell you to get the medicals done before you actually do it and submit, is that right? If so, how come some people did not get a Case officer but got PR anyway? I can only imagine they did the medicals without being assigned a Case Officer. Is that right?

Please share some views.

thanks


----------



## vbguy2011 (Jan 9, 2012)

edit: nvm THIS post. Please respond to the one above


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

vbguy2011 said:


> Hi guys. Congrats to all who got their PR!
> 
> I'm just concerned about something with my application. I don't have a CO yet and haven't done medical yet. My understanding was that you needed to wait for a CO to tell you to get the medicals done before you actually do it and submit, is that right? If so, how come some people did not get a Case officer but got PR anyway? I can only imagine they did the medicals without being assigned a Case Officer. Is that right?,
> 
> ...


Hello vbguy,
Where are you from? It depends on Australian embassy in your country if they allow medical prior to Case officer assign to you. But most of the time, you need to wait until you have a case officer to assess your application. Then CO will request you to do the medical and give you the list of panel of doctors and the form you need to fill-out for your medical.

Did you say some got their PR without a case officer? I don't think thats possible, in order for a visa to be process a case officer is needed to assess it.


----------



## vbguy2011 (Jan 9, 2012)

IMkddj said:


> Hello vbguy,
> Where are you from? It depends on Australian embassy in your country if they allow medical prior to Case officer assign to you. But most of the time, you need to wait until you have a case officer to assess your application. Then CO will request you to do the medical and give you the list of panel of doctors and the form you need to fill-out for your medical.
> 
> Did you say some got their PR without a case officer? I don't think thats possible, in order for a visa to be process a case officer is needed to assess it.


some people from this particular thread reported that they were not even aware that they were assigned a case officer, and that it never showed up, but they still got their visa processed!!

that said, i got my case officer yesterday! + got medicals requested. what's the timeframe usually to get a response after medicals are processed?

cheers


----------



## vbguy2011 (Jan 9, 2012)

Btw, "Application being processed further" means that you've been assigned a case officer.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

vbguy2011 said:


> some people from this particular thread reported that they were not even aware that they were assigned a case officer, and that it never showed up, but they still got their visa processed!!
> 
> that said, i got my case officer yesterday! + got medicals requested. what's the timeframe usually to get a response after medicals are processed?
> 
> cheers


Hello vbguy,
They might not inform that they have a case officer but for sure they do have, only a case officer can process and grant a visa.

Ooh good you already have CO,, when I had my medical, after three days they already sent me the sealed envelope. I sent it to the embassy then after 2 months they granted my visa, all in all 4 months. 
But actually if I'm not in Australia by the time they requested further documents and medical I think it would be faster. Coz it took me a month to provide another police check since my current police check expires soon that time, passport photos, I already sent them but they requested that again, then bridal check and birth certificate, since they have a new procedure. 
So I submitted a complete but due to new procedures it cause delay. 
Anyways I'm still thankful that it only took for months. 
All cases are different.. From country to circumstances..
Good bless you on your application.

Cheers


----------



## vbguy2011 (Jan 9, 2012)

IMkddj said:


> Hello vbguy,
> They might not inform that they have a case officer but for sure they do have, only a case officer can process and grant a visa.
> 
> Ooh good you already have CO,, when I had my medical, after three days they already sent me the sealed envelope. I sent it to the embassy then after 2 months they granted my visa, all in all 4 months.
> ...


thanks for that. i'm actually currently in australia. so, im hoping the process will be faster for be. But really if it takes up to four months, i'd be very happy 

cheers


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

vbguy2011 said:


> thanks for that. i'm actually currently in australia. so, im hoping the process will be faster for be. But really if it takes up to four months, i'd be very happy
> 
> cheers


Just be positive.. 
God bless you!

Regards,
IMkddj


----------



## vbguy2011 (Jan 9, 2012)

Great news guys!! Completed and sent my medicals on Friday.

My Application has been approved just now!! I have my PR!! 

cheers and goodluck to you all!


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

vbguy2011 said:


> Great news guys!! Completed and sent my medicals on Friday.
> 
> My Application has been approved just now!! I have my PR!!
> 
> cheers and goodluck to you all!


ohh congrats vbguy!
So you have your permanent partner visa? where did u lodged it? how long did they process your temporary partner visa?
Thanks


----------



## vbguy2011 (Jan 9, 2012)

IMkddj said:


> ohh congrats vbguy!
> So you have your permanent partner visa? where did u lodged it? how long did they process your temporary partner visa?
> Thanks


I got my permanent visa. I don't have a partner, hence no partner visa. I did my application online. I got my Permanent Resident Visa in 5 weeks after lodging my application! I completed and submitted the permanent health check on Friday. I'm thinking it could have been faster if I had submitted the health check with the application. Either way, I'm very happy with 5 weeks processing time


----------



## rkumar (Apr 28, 2012)

Applied 885 visa in July end. CO allocated in mid nov 2011. Medicals submitted by end of Nov 2011. since then no response. Still waiting. its been five months now since I have submitted my medicals.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hi All,

Did anyone got a PR under 885 application recently? i applied in May and its in Application Further processing. Can anyone please share the recent case timeline for 885 applications?

Thanks.



rkumar said:


> Applied 885 visa in July end. CO allocated in mid nov 2011. Medicals submitted by end of Nov 2011. since then no response. Still waiting. its been five months now since I have submitted my medicals.


----------



## ovii (Jul 31, 2012)

hi how long it takes to grant a visa once case officer is allocated ?


----------



## ovii (Jul 31, 2012)

thanks in advance


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hi, I applied 2 months ago, I checked with department and they say CO is assigned to me but still no progress, they say CO is not ready to contact you yet. When did you apply?



ovii said:


> hi how long it takes to grant a visa once case officer is allocated ?


----------

